# 16-19 Theme



## Arturas (Jan 29, 2010)

Hellooooo.. o/~ 

Only Orchestral mock up. Used EWQL Gold and some ahh mods from Symphonic Choirs only.

http://www.box.net/shared/fahkyzre7r

Arturas


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Arturas,

first of all thanks for posting this, I really enjoyed listening. It sounds nice and there's progress in it, so I would say it works well in terms of music.

Did you use any reverb? If yes, in my opinion it's too dry, but don't listen to me it's just me.
Nevertheless I recommend you to buy a new string library 

Best greetings 

Robin


----------



## Arturas (Jan 29, 2010)

R.Cato @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Hi Arturas,
> 
> first of all thanks for posting this, I really enjoyed listening. It sounds nice and there's progress in it, so I would say it works well in terms of music.
> 
> ...



Dear Robin,

There is not to much reverb. I composed it with a lot of harmony - a lot of fast notes is playing in this music, and EWQL originaly have some reverb on every instrument and do not sounds very clear and pure.. So, that dry comes from EWQL libraries than using a lot of instruments.

I would like to work with better libraries like Vienna Orchestra, Lass or something better than EWQL, but the truth is that I don't have money to buy it and in many aspects it is sad, but I don't care about this, and trying to make the best sound I can in cheapest way - it's really good practice! Then I will work on good movies I will have a lot of money and will be able to make my music sound perfectly as I want, but at this moment I need to rejoice that poor while I have possibility to it, because latter I will not have that possibility and time for rejoice!

And I would be much more glad if my music will be recorded with live orchestra and don't written just with software instruments.

Arturas


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 29, 2010)

You could use the reverb, which comes with Kompakt/Play, but I am not sure if this would improve the strings.
Yes you're absolutely right, working with a limitation is always good practice and EW Gold isn't a bad sounding library, but a great basis to build your own virtual orchestra.

I think everyone out here hopes to get the chance to record his/her composition featuring a live orchestra, but unfortunately, in the majority of cases, this won't happen.


----------



## Arturas (Jan 29, 2010)

R.Cato @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Yes you're absolutely right, working with a limitation is always good practice and EW Gold isn't a bad sounding library, but a great basis to build your own virtual orchestra.



o/~ 




R.Cato @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> I think everyone out here hopes to get the chance to record his/her composition featuring a live orchestra, but unfortunately, in the majority of cases, this won't happen.



Do not need to have hopes.. Hope can't give you anything! First of all need to compose something really impressing and then believe and ACT ACT ACT!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

I like your composition, Arturas.

The EW library is a good library, especially for this music, but your mix needs help. Many bass frequencies are there what kills anything other... . It sounds like you have used an eq in the master-track. An eq there is only for the little last steps. 

Are u mixing with subgroups? If not, built them and make also one for the low strings and one for the low brass. There you can push the bass frequencies as you like.

Experiment with the others as well!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## re-peat (Jan 30, 2010)

Arturas,

To my ears, the reverb sounds pretty good, but could you perhaps try and make things a bit brighter? At the moment, the sound is very muffled, boomy and dull, almost as if the orchestra was recorded from behind a thick curtain.
And, I might be wrong, but don't you think there's just a bit too much angels and demons casting a shadow over the composition?

_


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

re-peat @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Arturas,
> 
> To my ears, the reverb sounds pretty good, but could you perhaps try and make things a bit brighter? At the moment, the sound is very muffled, boomy and dull, almost as if the orchestra was recorded from behind a thick curtain.
> And, I might be wrong, but don't you think there's just a bit too much angels and demons casting a shadow over the composition?
> ...



angels and demons? where do you hear any of angels and demons shadow? it's really interesting to me (o) can you explain what about angels and demons?


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> I like your composition, Arturas.
> 
> The EW library is a good library, especially for this music, but your mix needs help. Many bass frequencies are there what kills anything other... . It sounds like you have used an eq in the master-track. An eq there is only for the little last steps.
> 
> ...



I don't used any eq in this mix.. If truly I don't concentrate to the sound to this moment, I giving more attention to the music, melodies, harmony. But in some aspects I do agree with you and will give more attention to mixing than I'm doing it now. Thanks for feedback! o-[][]-o 

Arturas


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

Hm, I have EW libs too. 

Are you sure you have not used any eq and/or not added a bass synth (what I often do)? o-[][]-o o/~


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Hm, I have EW libs too.
> 
> Are you sure you have not used any eq and/or not added a bass synth (what I often do)? o-[][]-o o/~



Really yes.. There is no eq and no bass synth. Maybe you hear AD/DA convert of uv22hr from Apogee - it makes some difference to the sound.. I use Apogee Ensemble.. or maybe it comes from maximizer? ? I don't hear that there is too much of bass.. or maybe my speakers can't give me to hear or acoustic place there I'm working in ? ? (o) .


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah, the maximizer! 

One more example that you only can do a mix best if you are mixing in a treated room with good monitors. Otherwise you can sound as you don`t want without knowing it.


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Ah, the maximizer!
> 
> One more example that you only can do a mix best if you are mixing in a treated room with good monitors. Otherwise you can sound as you don`t want without knowing it.



You are absolutely right..

treated room - expensive to me.. at this moment. Good monitors starts from 5000 Pounds and it's expensive too... at this moment of corse. I use 3-way B&W speakers as monitors and it works well for me - yet.. But maybe more opinions? Is it really bad situation with frequencies in this music?


----------



## re-peat (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm affraid so, yes. Like I said: muffled, boomy and dull. There's a thick blanket hanging over your sound.

And about those angels and demons: I am sorry, but your piece was only a couple of bars under way and I couldn't help thinking about the "Angels & Demons"-theme, and that thought stayed with me until the end. It's not a replica of course, and there are more than enough differences to be really worried (although I think I would, if only for reasons of self-esteem and pride), but it's definitely a similar type of composition.

_


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with Re-Peat.

There is one thing you can do. Just listen to the music what sounds familar to what you want to sound and compare your mix to this. Better it can be to try to cover this original with your samples and experiment with mixing and using eq`s. 

But, what you can`t hear in your room this you can`t mix... .


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

re-peat @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> I'm affraid so, yes. Like I said: muffled, boomy and dull. There's a thick blanket hanging over your sound.
> 
> And about those angels and demons: I am sorry, but your piece was only a couple of bars under way and I couldn't help thinking about the "Angels & Demons"-theme, and that thought stayed with me until the end. It's not a replica of course, and there are more than enough differences to be really worried (although I think I would, if only for reasons of self-esteem and pride), but it's definitely a similar type of composition.
> 
> _



Yes - I very like thick blanket.. I like then in the music plays is a lot of harmony/polyphony, notes, melodies.. And than I will finish this mock up it will be much more thick than it is now.

I can't agree with you that there is definitely a similar type of composition. It's too different harmony, too different melodies, theme, sounding - everything to my ear. . . It's really not a compliment then somebody says that my music reminds something.. Maybe someone else hears that simmilarity? If it will be true for many ears I will delete this forever.


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> I agree with Re-Peat.
> 
> There is one thing you can do. Just listen to the music what sounds familar to what you want to sound and compare your mix to this. Better it can be to try to cover this original with your samples and experiment with mixing and using eq`s.
> 
> But, what you can`t hear in your room this you can`t mix... .



There is no familiar sound what I wanted to sound like. I know how I want to sound and I just do not have possibilities to make this.. For my sound which is in my head need to build very big technology and maybe I will make that technology in the future(I know how it could be made) - My music will sound in this way - then my music will play everyone will be able to SEE that music and TOUTH it - it sound a little bit unbelievable, but believe in my - it will comes truth.

Arturas


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2010)

wow.... reality check?


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

bryla @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> wow.... reality check?



Don't understood what about you're asking?


----------



## Arturas (Jan 30, 2010)

Uploaded a new version - just putted some eq and reverb(subtile)


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the music. Really nice melodies! But with a more dramatic sound and more depth it would sound much better! 

But I too hear Hans Zimmer all over the piece somehow. For me it's not Angel and Demons, it reminded me more of King Arthur at some points - I don't know why! And to be fair: I checked each of the Zimmer soundtracks it reminded me and your piece was never really similar at all! Still, it reminds me of Zimmer somehow ~o)


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 31, 2010)

I am missing again the brilliance and the depth in the mix. The high violins, the cellos and the brass, for example, where are their high frequencies?


----------



## Arturas (Jan 31, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> I am missing again the brilliance and the depth in the mix. The high violins, the cellos and the brass, for example, where are their high frequencies?



I made up frequencies from about 4000 to 20000 up in 2.8db.. Is that so bad? On my speakers it sounds really normal.. I just don't like how sounds ewql - originaly recorded their samples don't have very natural sounding of orchestra and I thought the problem is exacly in this.. Guys, maybe more opinions about the master track? ~o)


----------

